# Bocote in Blue



## NeilYeag (Dec 7, 2019)

ngycustoms : *Marathon*


This one with *Natural Bocote*, blue liners, copper pins and lanyard tube. Custom CNC pins. Paracord lanyard and custom lanyard bead.
Custom copper epoxy pin / Copper Lanyard tube. 
01 tool steel blade @ 59-60Hrc 3.9mm (5/32”) thickness 24-25 degree bevel

Blade length approximately 100mm (4”)
Blade width approximately 45mm (1 3/4")
Overall length approximately 215mm (8 ½”)

Weight approximately 295 grams (10.4 oz.)
Still needs sharpening and final finishing and leather work

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 7, 2019)

Without the final finishing it looks like crap!!  


Yeehaw don't shoot me LOL. Love the whole combination of colors and material


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 7, 2019)

Beautiful knife,as usual.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 7, 2019)

Really like the blue highlighting! Superb! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2019)

Nicely done, Neil! Wouldn’t have thought of the blue with the bocote, but it really works!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 7, 2019)

The blue is a great color for contrast Neil. Well done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 7, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Without the final finishing it looks like crap!!
> 
> 
> Yeehaw don't shoot me LOL. Love the whole combination of colors and material



Ran out of time! Going to the States for Christmas. First time since 2007! So taking all my wet stones and other stuff along to finish these few knives, plus got to make the sheat for this one! Should be adequate when all purdy up.........

Reactions: Like 2


----------

